# Health safety violations



## HughZthaWelshman (Jul 22, 2020)

I just received a Health Safety violation from Lyft today, for an unspecified infraction of their COVID-19 guidelines. I am at a loss as to what I could be doing wrong, as I am following every single specification conscientiously: mask, empty passenger front seat, clean car, hand sanitizer, windows cracked. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

This is a customer's submitting a false complaint in order to hustle a free ride from Lyft. They are putting the grift on Gr*yft. *You are collateral damage.

If you try to ask Gr*yft* what the problem is, it will hide behind "privacy". What I was taught about business is that if you submit a complaint and you want something done about it, you sign your name to it. As an official of a cab company, I made it clear to any complainant that I was going to have to identify him as I did have to give the driver a chance to defend himself. Lyft has no such concerns for its drivers. With Lyft (and Uber), you are guilty even when proved innocent.

If you continue to do this job, you will get more of these false complaints. They seem to pop up from the ralph crowd or other times when surges are high. There are even social media groups that tell their member how to hustle free rides both from Lyft and Uber. Wait until you get waitlisted for three days because someone at a high surge hour does not want to pay the fare and falsely accuses you of being drunk or hgh. . You get three of those and you get de-activated, even though you never received a chance to defend yourself on even one of t hose complaints. Both Gr*yft* and F*ub*a*r* will acknowledge that they are aware that customers submit false complaints, but, that is only virtual lip service.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Sounds like a pax made up a complaint on you to get a free ride. Welcome to up.net , look around for other great stories about deactivation.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

It could be worse -- you could have gotten a claim for driving under the influence.


----------



## HughZthaWelshman (Jul 22, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is a customer's submitting a false complaint in order to hustle a free ride from Lyft. They are putting the grift on Gr*yft. *You are collateral damage.
> 
> If you try to ask Gr*yft* what the problem is, it will hide behind "privacy". What I was taught about business is that if you submit a complaint and you want something done about it, you sign your name to it. As an official of a cab company, I made it clear to any complainant that I was going to have to identify him as I did have to give the driver a chance to defend himself. Lyft has no such concerns for its drivers. With Lyft (and Uber), you are guilty even when proved innocent.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and advice. There is definitely a right to reply issue here, as I haven't been able to get any feedback from Lyft at all. People are a$$holes, right now this is my main source of income.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> I haven't been able to get any feedback from Lyft


On this one, odds are that you will not get any. If it happens again, odds are that you will receive a nastygram that is even more threatening. Are you doing Uber, as well? If not, and, they are onboarding in your market, sign up for it.



HughZthaWelshman said:


> People are a$$holes


Both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* make it far too easy for the customer to complain and far too difficult for the driver to vindicate himself. It reminds me of when I drove a cab in the suburbs. Those companies did everything at the *maximum* inconvenience of the driver. When I went across the river into the city, it was just the opposite. Uber and Lyft mistreat the driver in a similar manner.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> I just received a Health Safety violation from Lyft today, for an unspecified infraction of their COVID-19 guidelines. I am at a loss as to what I could be doing wrong, as I am following every single specification conscientiously: mask, empty passenger front seat, clean car, hand sanitizer, windows cracked. Has this happened to anyone else?


Happened to me tonight. I didn't see this thread or would've posted here.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Send them a response offering to have your attorney send them dash cam footage refuting the claim... They tend to back down when you stand up for yourself.


----------



## HughZthaWelshman (Jul 22, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Send them a response offering to have your attorney send them dash cam footage refuting the claim... They tend to back down when you stand up for yourself.


I just took your advice, and have told them that in future all my rides will be recorded, and that any fraudulent claims will be disputed by myself and if needs be, my lawyer.


----------



## casinoman (Oct 29, 2019)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> I just received a Health Safety violation from Lyft today, for an unspecified infraction of their COVID-19 guidelines. I am at a loss as to what I could be doing wrong, as I am following every single specification conscientiously: mask, empty passenger front seat, clean car, hand sanitizer, windows cracked. Has this happened to anyone else?


I just got one today too.... and I am always 100%


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

It’s the 6 ft rule... pax must be in the trunk.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> I just received a Health Safety violation from Lyft today, for an unspecified infraction of their COVID-19 guidelines.


I got one today as well. Seems to be the new scam. All Lyft has to do is look at my freakin' order of masks and hand sanitizer! I disinfect the back seat after every single ride. That is time I could be heading to my next pax, but I'm doing the right thing. To get a violation warning just makes it all worthwhile &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## LaLaZ (Jul 23, 2020)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> I just received a Health Safety violation from Lyft today, for an unspecified infraction of their COVID-19 guidelines. I am at a loss as to what I could be doing wrong, as I am following every single specification conscientiously: mask, empty passenger front seat, clean car, hand sanitizer, windows cracked. Has this happened to anyone else?


Same happened to me today. Talked to a rep at Lyft to ask what the accusation was. They would not tell me. They just read me a script about obeying the rules about masks, ventilation, and nothing in front seat. I sent in pics from my dash cam tonight showing I'm obeying all rules. I've heard nothing back. Monday someone accused me of driving under the influence. I was deactivated for 30 minutes until I could actually talk to a rep. I called them from a police station and told them I was happy to submit a breathalyzer. Before Monday I hadn't had any complaints in the two years I've driven for them. I saw a video over the weekend that many drivers are being deactivated for "violations" even though the driver had not been driving for weeks or months.



HughZthaWelshman said:


> I just took your advice, and have told them that in future all my rides will be recorded, and that any fraudulent claims will be disputed by myself and if needs be, my lawyer.


I told them tonight that I could provide dash cam footage if the could tell me more about what I was accused of. They sent me a "request for subpoena" document that has to be endorsed by a lawyer, police, or judge.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Point at the dash cam. Have the pax confirm to the camera that you are indeed wearing a mask.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> I just received a Health Safety violation from Lyft today, for an unspecified infraction of their COVID-19 guidelines. I am at a loss as to what I could be doing wrong, as I am following every single specification conscientiously: mask, empty passenger front seat, clean car, hand sanitizer, windows cracked. Has this happened to anyone else?


If you send* Lyft *support a seething email telling them all the things you are doing, according to their specifications, send them pics, and tell them that if they continue to harass you with false claims of wrong doing, you* may (make sure you say may)* stop risking your life, driving during the CV-19 Pandemic, You will get an apology email from the* AI *and for the next couple weeks you will unlock bonuses, as well as some longer rides. This may depend on your area driver density, but it has worked for drivers in our group in NJ.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> I just received a Health Safety violation from Lyft today, for an unspecified infraction of their COVID-19 guidelines. I am at a loss as to what I could be doing wrong, as I am following every single specification conscientiously: mask, empty passenger front seat, clean car, hand sanitizer, windows cracked. Has this happened to anyone else?


CHALLENGE IT IN COURT.



LaLaZ said:


> Same happened to me today. Talked to a rep at Lyft to ask what the accusation was. They would not tell me. They just read me a script about obeying the rules about masks, ventilation, and nothing in front seat. I sent in pics from my dash cam tonight showing I'm obeying all rules. I've heard nothing back. Monday someone accused me of driving under the influence. I was deactivated for 30 minutes until I could actually talk to a rep. I called them from a police station and told them I was happy to submit a breathalyzer. Before Monday I hadn't had any complaints in the two years I've driven for them. I saw a video over the weekend that many drivers are being deactivated for "violations" even though the driver had not been driving for weeks or months.
> 
> 
> I told them tonight that I could provide dash cam footage if the could tell me more about what I was accused of. They sent me a "request for subpoena" document that has to be endorsed by a lawyer, police, or judge.


.THIS IS RIDICULOUS !

LOOK HOW MANY DRIVERS JUST HERE THAT LYFT SCREWED TODAY !!!

WITH LIES !!!

A UNION WOULD ABOLISH THIS !

CORPORATE TERRORISM !


----------



## HughZthaWelshman (Jul 22, 2020)

TGK said:


> If you send* Lyft *support a seething email telling them all the things you are doing, according to their specifications, send them pics, and tell them that if they continue to harass you with false claims of wrong doing, you* may (make sure you say may)* stop risking your life, driving during the CV-19 Pandemic, You will get an apology email from the* AI *and for the next couple weeks you will unlock bonuses, as well as some longer rides. This may depend on your area driver density, but it has worked for drivers in our group in NJ.


Awesome advice, thanks. I'll do that today


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

TGK said:


> If you send* Lyft *support a seething email telling them all the things you are doing, according to their specifications, send them pics, and tell them that if they continue to harass you with false claims of wrong doing, you* may (make sure you say may)* stop risking your life, driving during the CV-19 Pandemic, You will get an apology email from the* AI *and for the next couple weeks you will unlock bonuses, as well as some longer rides. This may depend on your area driver density, but it has worked for drivers in our group in NJ.


Not only does this work during the Coronavirus threat, but some drivers were sent a packet of (5) $10 ride gift cards, 4 Lyft air fresheners, 2 Lift dress stickers. a small hand sanitizer and a Lyft washable mask.


----------



## HughZthaWelshman (Jul 22, 2020)

GumballWaterson said:


> Not only does this work during the Coronavirus threat, but some drivers were sent a packet of (5) $10 ride gift cards, 4 Lyft air fresheners, 2 Lift dress stickers. a small hand sanitizer and a Lyft washable mask.


I just sent them an email utilizing all the tips you guys gave me, thanks so much for all your help


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

TGK said:


> If you send* Lyft *support a seething email


Which email address should you use? I've always just sent through the "Help" section on the app and end up getting the canned responses.


----------



## HughZthaWelshman (Jul 22, 2020)

yoyodyne said:


> Which email address should you use? I've always just sent through the "Help" section on the app and end up getting the canned responses.


I went through the Help section also, but hopefully I'll get a more substantial reply

I've also printed out the guidelines, and am having the riders agree that I am in compliance prior to beginning the ride


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> I went through the Help section also, but hopefully I'll get a more substantial reply


I responded in-line to the bot email that they sent me. I attached photos of my masks, hand sanitizer in the rear cupholders, and my organizer of disinfecting cleaning supplies that in keep in the cargo.

My message: "I am providing attached evidence that I follow all health guidelines as they pertain to Covid-19. I've had riders let me know they appreciate that I go above and beyond to keep them safe. To get a warning of a health violation is an absolute slap in the face to a Lyft driver who prides himself on a clean, safe, and comfortable trip for my riders. In this time of Covid-19, when I'm literally risking my life to help out riders, I feel the work I do under the Lyft banner is not appreciated, and I may have to discontinue my relationship with this rideshare company."

We'll see how that goes.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

yoyodyne said:


> Which email address should you use? I've always just sent through the "Help" section on the app and end up getting the canned responses.


The only one that really has people working at, the one that may effect them legally, (Report a safety incident or citation) the safety support team, of course...


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> I just received a Health Safety violation from Lyft today, for an unspecified infraction of their COVID-19 guidelines. I am at a loss as to what I could be doing wrong, as I am following every single specification conscientiously: mask, empty passenger front seat, clean car, hand sanitizer, windows cracked. Has this happened to anyone else?


Yeah twice this week. I drive a grand caravan middle seats folded down clean car and all that jazz. Fork lyft and the ace hole pax.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> I just received a Health Safety violation from Lyft today, for an unspecified infraction of their COVID-19 guidelines. I am at a loss as to what I could be doing wrong, as I am following every single specification conscientiously: mask, empty passenger front seat, clean car, hand sanitizer, windows cracked. Has this happened to anyone else?


Hi OP! We are dispensable tools in the eyes of these companies. Let me add to what others have suggested. Anyone here can be deactivated, effective immediately following the 3rd complaint of the same kind. Unfortunately, you have already received your first. Lyft will never investigate the case. Drivers are always guilty. Here is what you can do to protect yourself.

If you have any feeling suggesting that a ride is going to be eventful, never start the ride. You are basically asking for troubles driving people whom have already thrown an attitude before a ride begins. In case nobody has told you this - always keep the door locked. You will lose all the leverage if a passenger is already inside your car. In addition, if you see people are not wearing masks, cancel immediately. Not only this can prevent fabricated accusations, you can also save yourself some time. With the new $2 minimum cancellation fee, shuffling is no longer worth the time in my opinion. People love to say 'I forget my mask', 'It is in my pocket', 'other drivers do not require a mask', etc. All of these lines are nonsense. Simply cancel and drive away.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> CHALLENGE IT IN COURT.
> 
> 
> .THIS IS RIDICULOUS !


I had it yesterday as well.. I'm thinking they could have been testing


----------



## HughZthaWelshman (Jul 22, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is a customer's submitting a false complaint in order to hustle a free ride from Lyft. They are putting the grift on Gr*yft. *You are collateral damage.
> 
> If you try to ask Gr*yft* what the problem is, it will hide behind "privacy". What I was taught about business is that if you submit a complaint and you want something done about it, you sign your name to it. As an official of a cab company, I made it clear to any complainant that I was going to have to identify him as I did have to give the driver a chance to defend himself. Lyft has no such concerns for its drivers. With Lyft (and Uber), you are guilty even when proved innocent.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm new to this, who are the "Ralph crowd", and what does pax mean? I'm trying to get the lingo down, cheers



Carlos unique said:


> Yeah twice this week. I drive a grand caravan middle seats folded down clean car and all that jazz. Fork lyft and the ace hole pax.


I've started recording my rides, and before I begin each one I'm vocalizing the rules, then having the rider verbally agree that I am not in breach of anything. So sad that we have to do this, just so some low life wants a $10 ride credit, some people can be absolutely worthless


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

6 ft rule was a research done by a high school student and was done decades back . It was not a Covid 19 test. Researchers are lazy and most get grants . Covid 19- Why can’t you get Covid at 7 feet:smiles: what if it is dry air?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> who are the "Ralph crowd"


The bar/club crowd. If you are working the "Ralph crowd", you are working late at night and hauling people from the bars and clubs. These are the hours where you get all of the drunks, some of whom will vomit in your car. "Ralphing" or "Calling Ralph" is slang for vomiting. If you are going to work those hours, you approach every job with doors locked. If they are too drunk to stand on their feet or can not even give you a name or speak coherently, do not let them into your car. Beware of "dumping jobs" where an establishment is trying to dump a drunk on you or a group of people (or even one person) is trying to dump a blind drunk friend on you. The group approaches the car, often propping up the person to be dumped. They put the drunk into your car, tell you to "take good care of them" or "see that they get inside their home", then all of them walk away leaving you with the drunk.. Sometimes, they will promise an in-application tip that almost never materialises. Do not even let them open your door Let an ant deal with it. This is why they have ants.

If I will take the drunk, and, it _ain't none too often_ that I will, I inform these alleged "friends", that it is Point A to Point B, only, and, that I will not halp anyone into any address. Once I get to the front door, they are on their own. I might wait for a young lady at night, but, I am not escorting anyone to any door. At times, they will promise an "nice tip" in application, but, I tell them straight up that as they are still out having fun, they will forget about me, quickly. If they press it, I get more blunt and tell the m that this almost never happens despites it's being often promised. Never do I ask for the cash. If they offer it, it must be sufficient. Never mention cash to these customer. If you do, they will complain to Uber/Lyft and you could wind up waitlisted or even de-activated.

"Ralph Crowd" is not used frequently on this forum, but almost everyone here knows what it means.



HughZthaWelshman said:


> what does pax mean?


It is transportation business jive for "passenger", although I almost never use it. Initially, AMTRAK was going to be called "RAILPAX". The National Railroad Passenger Corporation even had literature and other things printed that read RAILPAX, and, in AMTRAK''s early days, the so-called "Rainbow Era", you saw the RAILPAX items on the trains. The Sir Douglas Quintet even recorded a tune called "_Railpax Killed the DelMonte_", which was a lament about the demise of the U.S. of A.'s oldest named train, the _DelMonte_, which ran from San Francisco to Monterey.



HughZthaWelshman said:


> I'm vocalizing the rules


Experience will show you when you need to do that, and, when you do not. Despite that, there are still those who never will say anything, seem like acceptable customers, then, you get the notice of a complaint. Some are simply passive-aggressive. Some, do not want a confrontation. I stopped saying anything when I get a substandard driver, because I did have two confrontations. One was a car that had dog hair everywhere.. The other one had no air condition in late July. These days, if I get a really bad car or driver, I simply tell him to stop the car, let me out of it then I summon another ride, or, if I am somewhere that I can hail a cab, I do that (or summon one by application. It is hard to get a cab in my neighbourhood). Still, it will get to the point that you will not need to do that every time. Some customers will take it the wrong way.



HughZthaWelshman said:


> some low life wants a $10 ride credit, some people can be absolutely worthless


_Correctamundo_. It used to be that Uber or Lyft would take the refund out of your hide, but, that is not as frequent as it used to be. You have to do something pretty bad, as a rule, to have one of them take it out of your hide.


----------



## 10Expedia (Jul 23, 2020)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> I just received a Health Safety violation from Lyft today, for an unspecified infraction of their COVID-19 guidelines. I am at a loss as to what I could be doing wrong, as I am following every single specification conscientiously: mask, empty passenger front seat, clean car, hand sanitizer, windows cracked. Has this happened to anyone else?


I have a Dashcam 
Riders are on their best behavior
It's a preventative measure even though L & U won't review
content, but twitter will.
That's what riders fear


----------



## HughZthaWelshman (Jul 22, 2020)

Behold, an apology and retraction of their health safety violation following my scathing email!!&#128558;


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> So an update, following the scathing em I sent Lyft...behold, an apology and retraction of their "Health Safety Violation"&#128558;
> 
> 
> Hahaha, love it. Thanks for the education, makes sense now I look at it...not exactly the sharpest chisel in the toolbox right here!!
> ...


Now you need to work every hour you can, because you are about to have the best weeks of your driving career. The AI will be tasked to give you the premium rides usually reserved for the Top 10% producers, nice people with high ratings and actually tip. Glad I could help...


----------



## HughZthaWelshman (Jul 22, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The bar/club crowd. If you are working the "Ralph crowd", you are working late at night and hauling people from the bars and clubs. These are the hours where you get all of the drunks, some of whom will vomit in your car. "Ralphing" or "Calling Ralph" is slang for vomiting. If you are going to work those hours, you approach every job with doors locked. If they are too drunk to stand on their feet or can not even give you a name or speak coherently, do not let them into your car. Beware of "dumping jobs" where an establishment is trying to dump a drunk on you or a group of people (or even one person) is trying to dump a blind drunk friend on you. The group approaches the car, often propping up the person to be dumped. They put the drunk into your car, tell you to "take good care of them" or "see that they get inside their home", then all of them walk away leaving you with the drunk.. Sometimes, they will promise an in-application tip that almost never materialises. Do not even let them open your door Let an ant deal with it. This is why they have ants.
> 
> If I will take the drunk, and, it _ain't none too often_ that I will, I inform these alleged "friends", that it is Point A to Point B, only, and, that I will not halp anyone into any address. Once I get to the front door, they are on their own. I might wait for a young lady at night, but, I am not escorting anyone to any door. At times, they will promise an "nice tip" in application, but, I tell them straight up that as they are still out having fun, they will forget about me, quickly. If they press it, I get more blunt and tell the m that this almost never happens despites it's being often promised. Never do I ask for the cash. If they offer it, it must be sufficient. Never mention cash to these customer. If you do, they will complain to Uber/Lyft and you could wind up waitlisted or even de-activated.
> 
> ...


I can't thank you enough for your help, and I am so glad that I found this forum. You guys are awesome; it's a lonely World out there driving Lyft and Uber, I'm just thankful to have some people to help and lean on. Thank you guys, or as we say in Welsh, Diolch o galon!!



TGK said:


> Now you need to work every hour you can, because you are about to have the best weeks of your driving career. The AI will be tasked to give you the premium rides usually reserved for the Top 10% producers, nice people with high ratings and actually tip. Glad I could help...


Mate, you are the best!!

Too righ


tohunt4me said:


> CHALLENGE IT IN COURT.
> 
> 
> .THIS IS RIDICULOUS !
> ...


Too right mate, seems to me, after this experience that we are in desperate need of representation. I come from a long line of Union Coal mining strike leaders, let's do this!!


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> Behold, an apology and retraction of their health safety violation following my scathing email!!&#128558;


I got one of does yesterday,what's up with that &#128518;


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Well they corrected my false accusation.


----------



## HughZthaWelshman (Jul 22, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Well they corrected my false accusation.
> 
> View attachment 491064


Yep, I got the exact same thing after writing a stern email; albeit almost 48 hours after sending it


----------



## Khorasani (Jul 26, 2020)

It is time for Pink Uber to die, and they will not be missed.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> I just received a Health Safety violation from Lyft today, for an unspecified infraction of their COVID-19 guidelines. I am at a loss as to what I could be doing wrong, as I am following every single specification conscientiously: mask, empty passenger front seat, clean car, hand sanitizer, windows cracked. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Recently I received two of these complaints, I went to the hub and raised a stink about it, pointing out that I have a dashcam operating in full rider view, it's going to be very hard for them to make this claim stick. I also brought up that on the Facebook groups and here in the forum there are drivers reporting false complaints of this. The drone pulled up my account and looked at the two complaints, he told me the dates they occurred, I admitted there was a 50/50 chance the one complaint was real, but the other one, absolutely not, no way in hell. When I brought up the fake complaints, he typed it up and sent it in. The other drone, the guy he was working with had the same issue. The next day, I got this email from Lyft

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jpMMPg


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

I got one too. Two days later I received an email saying this was a mistake, an error. But no explanation what type of an error.



Frontier Guy said:


> Recently I received two of these complaints, I went to the hub and raised a stink about it, pointing out that I have a dashcam operating in full rider view, it's going to be very hard for them to make this claim stick. I also brought up that on the Facebook groups and here in the forum there are drivers reporting false complaints of this. The drone pulled up my account and looked at the two complaints, he told me the dates they occurred, I admitted there was a 50/50 chance the one complaint was real, but the other one, absolutely not, no way in hell. When I brought up the fake complaints, he typed it up and sent it in. The other drone, the guy he was working with had the same issue. The next day, I got this email from Lyft
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2jpMMPg


That's the same email.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

So what do I get for taking it up the ass for Lyft for 5 hours today? A health safety violation. 

Wore my damn mask all day.


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> So what do I get for taking it up the ass for Lyft for 5 hours today? A health safety violation.
> 
> Wore my damn mask all day.


Have you learned nothing from reading this thread. There is a clear cut path for you to follow.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

GumballWaterson said:


> Have you learned nothing from reading this thread. There is a clear cut path for you to follow.


I'll get around to it. I was accused before and Lyft admitted their error in a boilerplate email message.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hi OP! We are dispensable tools in the eyes of these companies. Let me add to what others have suggested. Anyone here can be deactivated, effective immediately following the 3rd complaint of the same kind. Unfortunately, you have already received your first. Lyft will never investigate the case. Drivers are always guilty. Here is what you can do to protect yourself.
> 
> If you have any feeling suggesting that a ride is going to be eventful, never start the ride. You are basically asking for troubles driving people whom have already thrown an attitude before a ride begins. In case nobody has told you this - always keep the door locked. You will lose all the leverage if a passenger is already inside your car. In addition, if you see people are not wearing masks, cancel immediately. Not only this can prevent fabricated accusations, you can also save yourself some time. With the new $2 minimum cancellation fee, shuffling is no longer worth the time in my opinion. People love to say 'I forget my mask', 'It is in my pocket', 'other drivers do not require a mask', etc. All of these lines are nonsense. Simply cancel and drive away.


I agree with you completely on if you suspect a problem, cancel the trip. If you are already underway, cancel the trip at the destination. Your rating is worth more than losing $5. Think long term, customer service is a skill unto itself. It's been rare but I've had to do it once or twice. It takes more effort for the pax to find how to report you and they will usually give up. Not to mention it gives the company the ability to say "What are you complaining about, you weren't charged for anything" To bad there isn't a way to never see them again unless you can rate them.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

mbd said:


> It's the 6 ft rule... pax must be in the trunk.


Oh sure. And where you keep the dead hookers?


----------

